# PowerBook G4: How to flip open keyboard?



## HomunQlus (May 12, 2005)

Hi guys,

yesterday I got my PowerBook G4 back from repair, which obviously really had a bad hard drive corruption. They remastered it, software works fine.

However, I told them that some keys do not work, these are the "." key and the arrow keys. They simply don't work.

I want to take matters in my own hands. Can someone tell me how the keyboard of the PB is flipped open? I own the Aluminum PowerBook, 15 inch. Maybe there's some dust or something, which may cause the keys not to work.

Help is appreciated... 

Cheers


----------



## symphonix (May 12, 2005)

There is a small (about 4 millimetre) flat-type screwhead between the F5 and F6 keys. Use a precision screwdriver to rotate it through 180 degrees to unlock (You should be able to see the lock moving just above the top row of keys.
Then, find the tabs at either end of the upper row. One is between Esc and F1, the other is between F11 and F12. Gently pull these two tabs towards yourself (ie, towards where your belly would be if you were sitting working at the laptop at a desk) and the keyboard should pop up. Be careful - it's connected to the chassis with a flexible but not too hefty ribbon cable.


----------



## HomunQlus (May 12, 2005)

thanks! will have a look at that later on today


----------



## DeltaMac (May 12, 2005)

If you have an Aluminum PB, that can't work. Your keyboard is only accessible from underneath the top case, with many tiny screws to remove. I suggest taking this back to the repair center to replace the keyboard. You could use most any external USB keyboard until you get this fixed.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 12, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> There is a small (about 4 millimetre) flat-type screwhead between the F5 and F6 keys. Use a precision screwdriver to rotate it through 180 degrees to unlock (You should be able to see the lock moving just above the top row of keys.
> Then, find the tabs at either end of the upper row. One is between Esc and F1, the other is between F11 and F12. Gently pull these two tabs towards yourself (ie, towards where your belly would be if you were sitting working at the laptop at a desk) and the keyboard should pop up. Be careful - it's connected to the chassis with a flexible but not too hefty ribbon cable.


This is the case for tibooks and ibooks, but not for HomunQlus alubook.


----------



## tomid (May 12, 2005)

Yep aluminum Pb´s opening is lot  more complicated, if you really want to do it heres instructions http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/PB_G4_15_AL_takeapart/AL_PB_G4_take-apart.html

But i´d really suggest you take it to get fixed. Even after opening your PB you dont have straight acces to your keyboard because of the illuminated keyboard thing, which means lot of disassemblin and you´d have to be really careful and take care of the ESD also.

tomi


----------

